# OVN - Oventus Medical



## System (30 June 2016)

Oventus is an Australian medical device company with a proprietary oral appliance for the treatment of sleep apnoea and snoring.

Oventus has released its first product, the O2vent™ Mono, in Australia and the funds raised by its IPO will be used to continue the commercialisation and distribution of this device in Australia, develop additional devices, as well as commence expansion into other markets. Oventus' medical devices are manufactured using 3D printing technology.

It is anticipated that OVN will list on the ASX during July 2016.

http://www.oventus.com.au


----------



## Miner (29 April 2020)

I am posting to support my tip on May competition.
Did not realise until now that no one for 4 years has posted on this thread. Surely a dud one but that is the fun.
Some of the reasons for my dart are :

it sounds like CVN - Ha ha







 - look at the volume changed on 27th April just before trading halt compared to 26th and before trades. 

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200428/pdf/44h9ltr6jjp8tz.pdf

Post trading halt, I am expecting the price to start a very lower value (gamble) assuming the market will discount the ex rights price.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200428/pdf/44h9zgx6hc2n45.pdf - are they going to produce something competing with ResMed - who knows ? My wishful thoughts ?? At least if they encash the temporary issue with COVID 19 to penetrate the market for a change ? COVID already destroying sleep for many of us any way. So  OVN could be a handy product

dont listen but read it 
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200306/pdf/44ftljjn50624w.pdf

Read this one - even if I do not win the tipping, surely this one has a solid case to avoid disappointment.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200427/pdf/44h8k1bnbdwsq0.pdf


----------

